# How to tune Generator running on natural gas



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

I have Loncin 2.5 KVA Generator. I am running it on natural gas it a gas kit.
The problem is speed. I don't know what should be the speed of the generator. If you have seen a gas kit it has two adjustment screws. One at center and other at one side. I don't know much about adjustment of gas kit but if you change the position of the screws the speed changes.

The problem is that if I slow down the speed the light fluctuates but generator has low noise but if I raise its speed the light becomes good but generator has much noise. I have read that generator speed should be low because if you raise the speed the engine has to work hard and it becomes very hot so it will boil the oil and the alternator coil also become too hot.

I don't have any HZ meter so that I can tune it to 50 Hz frequency so what would you suggest? Should I raise the speed or leave it low?

Please help.......


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

You need to purchase a tachometer and using the value that controls your lean/rich mixture, adjust the mixture to where you are running at 3000 RPM (50hz x 60 seconds) under full load. In the US, the RPM needs to be set at 3600 to achieve 60hz. Tachometers are cheap. They come with a wire lead that wraps around the spark plug wire to sense electrical pulse. US carb sells them on their website. 

If you guess you will likely ruin some sensitive electronics.

Good luck


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

Jackruf said:


> You need to purchase a tachometer and using the value that controls your lean/rich mixture, adjust the mixture to where you are running at 3000 RPM (50hz x 60 seconds) under full load. In the US, the RPM needs to be set at 3600 to achieve 60hz. Tachometers are cheap. They come with a wire lead that wraps around the spark plug wire to sense electrical pulse. US carb sells them on their website.
> 
> If you guess you will likely ruin some sensitive electronics.
> 
> Good luck


 You can also grab a kill-a-watt off amazon for about $30 or so. They will measure hz. It is good to check that regardless but the hz will correlate (assuming its running properly) with the rpms.


----------

